# Verarschung?



## Homie25 (15. Mai 2002)

Also ich hätte da mal eine Frage an die Cracks in Sachen Laptops. Und zwar hat mein Vater ein Problem , er hat ganz normal gearbeitet und dann kam ein Telefonat rein und während er telefonierte ist der Bildschirm ganz bunt geworden und so komisch quadrate sind aufgetaucht und nach dem bleibt der Laptop ganz schwarz und der Monitor funzt nicht, kann mir jemand von euch sagen woran das liegen könnte? Was muss man machen damit er wieder funzt. Ach egal wie oft man den neustartet und den Akku rausnimmt, der monitor bleibt schwarz. Kann das ein Virus sein? Und wen ja wie kriege ich den wieder weg?


----------



## goela (15. Mai 2002)

Versuch's mal - oder besser was mir zu diesem Problem einfällt!

1. An den meisten Laptops kann ein externer Bildschirm angeschlossen werden. Die Umschaltung zwischen Laptop-Schirm und externer Monitor wird über spezielle Tasten hin- und hergeschaltet! Vielleicht ist dieser Modus aktiv.

2. Bootet der Rechner normal? Klar Du siehst nichts, aber könntest ja anhand der Festplatten-LED kontrollieren ob die Platte läuft!

3. Schon mal eine DOS-Startdiskette erstellt und damit probiert?


----------



## Dario Linsky (15. Mai 2002)

4. cpu oder grafikkarten-chip überhitzt? das macht sich auch manchmal durch ausgabe von komischen zeichen und 'farblichen effekten' auf dem bildschirm bemerkbar.


----------



## Homie25 (15. Mai 2002)

Hattest recht Wicked mit der Theorie mit dem Grafikchip. habe den ein bischen abkülen lassen und dann ging es wieder. Danke für die schnelle Hilfe an dich und auch an goela. %)


----------



## goela (15. Mai 2002)

Da hab ich auch wieder was dazugelernt! Super Wicked! 
Für diesen Tip habe ich Dir eine Bewertung mit 5 (Super) gegeben!!!


----------



## Dario Linsky (15. Mai 2002)

öhm... danke.


----------

